# DIY (cloning)



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

what you will need:
soil
pot
razor
dip 'n grow
rootone


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

some pics to help out:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

make your 45 degree angle cut.
place in dip n grow for 30sec.
then place in rootone.
place clone in soil wait 2-5 days. you should then have roots.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

the out come:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

if you have any questions feel free to ask by pm.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

why ask in PM?...whats wiith the cloths pins?..and where do you cut it at?..thanks


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

You should make sure your cutting has at least 3-4 leaves and you would wont it to be at least 3-4 inches long. (check out #3 post cut it at the bottom were the writing is. Were you see the new shout coming out. 

P.S. clothes pins is just my way of getting bigger buds. 
*check out my grow journal madaline 12/12*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

ok..bigger buds..i need to check:bolt:


----------



## jester1040 (Nov 17, 2008)

Very helpful  Thank you


----------

